

Life without stuff: choosing a minimalist lifestyle - mapleoin
http://www.wittytitlehere.com/2013/03/life-without-stuff-choosing-a-minimalist-lifestyle/

======
jclos
Oddly enough everytime I read about minimalism I get enthusiastic and start
thinking about what minimalistic stuff I should buy. I fear I may be a
desperate case.

------
wurso
I believe that living a "minimalist" lifestyle today is easier than ever
today, and will get progressively easier over time - think about not owning
physical media, easy to use car sharing services and urbanization. Living in a
nearly empty apartment might not be considered that strange in a few years.

~~~
wanderingstan
You are almost certainly correct about material stuff minimalism, but I wonder
about my head. I live pretty minimalist outwardly, but my browser has 40+ tabs
open, I have 100+ unanswered emails, there are dozens of apps and platforms
that I should "check out", and oh so many articles that I've bookmarked "to
read later." Not to mention the hundreds of random files on my desktop. I feel
all this is cluttering my attention and my time, and need a path to minimalism
in my online world too.

~~~
hkal
I can empathize with you. In comparison to others, I own very few material
items. However, digitally I am not sparse in the least. Digital materialism is
something I have yet to see be brought up; it would be interesting to see what
views people have regarding it.

